# Dry/scaly patches on my arms?



## littlekoala (Mar 4, 2012)

I have these weird patches on my arms, more so on my left arm, which are sorta dry and scaly... I don't think scaly is really the right word really! They're sorta tiny raised dry bumps, raised from the hair follicle really. They never used to bother me, only when I got out the bath when I was a bit hot, but now they seem to irritate me all the time! Especially since we're having a mini-heatwave in the UK! They're so itchy! When I'm fresh out the bath/shower they are BRIGHT RED! And when I get hot they come out more, and I've now noticed that it seems to be spreading. I've been to the doctors about it and its definitely not eczema, but she said that its something to do with my hair follicles, and that I should just exfoliate and moisturise (which I do). I told her that I was applying hydrocortisone (HC45) cream to them orginally which another doctor advised which first of all did something then they came back, then I started using a betnovate cream which is a steroid cream often used for people with eczema, and she told me I shouldn't use it unless I really do have eczema because it thins your skin and can change the pigmentation in your skin so If I burn/tan I will end up with white blotches!

Has anyone else experienced this/is experiencing this? If so what did you do/what are you using? I don't really want to waste a doctors appointment just for asking about it because she just told me last time to exfoliate and moisturise!

I really need some help and advice because I'm really fed up of them! They didn't neccessarily bother me in winter/autumn because I wasn't wearing t-shirts/strapless tops but now that its arm baring time I feel so aware of them and feel like everyone will think I'm a skank or something haha.

Thank you ladies


----------



## Bexy (Mar 4, 2012)

I am a major exfoliator. I use Clinique Exfoliating Scrub on my face and for my body I use Clinique Sparkle Skin Exfoliating Cream, it feels amazing and has a nice cool feeling afterward. I use Clinique Turnaround Body Moisturizer since all are fragrance free and allergy tested.


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Mar 4, 2012)

I experience this when my showers are too hot, and the house is too dry from the heaters. I recommend a bit cooler showers and definitely keep moisturized. They will disappear and heal on their own. I would say don't try those steroids, doctors love handing out topical steroids for skin issues. I know it is warm, but adding a humidifier to a few rooms of the house, or at least the bedroom could benefit you.


----------



## Annamaria Fazio (Mar 4, 2012)

Do not use steroids over the counter or by prescription.  This is only a temp fix.  First change your diet by eating more salmon, almonds,take EFA'S and most important Barleans flax seed oil.  When the area is red and inflammed use The Organic Pharmacy chickweed cream and apply to the irritated areas other use dry skin care by them as well.  I carry this line in my store in NYC and have given this recommendation to tons of people and many babies and children and it works.  You have to stay away from chemicals like shampoo and soap that contain parabens and too many ingredients.  Switch to organic products and you will see a difference.

Abby Fazio Rph


----------



## theHulk750 (Mar 5, 2012)

I recently had a few red spots that were slightly scaly and a little raised too.  They don't itch but they were spreading to my mid section on on my legs and yes, would get bright red after I showered or after working out.  I too went to the doctor and he wasn't sure what it was and gave me a prescription for a $125 steroid cream.  I called my sister right after my appointment and told her the doctor didn't know what the red spots were and she said "it's probably the same psoriasis you had as a kid because you had strep throat that went untreated."  Being that she's my older sister I didn't want to tell her she was right, but she was.  When I was about 8 I had *guttate psoriasis* but didn't realize it was a result of having strep throat that my dad didn't take me to the doctor for antibiotics.  This time around I _did_ have strep throat but didn't finish taking all of my antibiotics.  They showed up about 4 weeks later.  It's not contagious and will go away in a few weeks.  But now the red spots have started to make their way to my face!  I use a *Salicylic Acid 20% Gel Peel by Skin Laboratories* (30ml $18.95 on Amazon) which helps reduce the flakiness of them by gently exfoliating the skin surface.  Follow the directions and only leave it on for a minute or two until your skin builds a tolerance for it.  *7 minutes max!* Use a good moisturizer like *CeraVE Moisture Cream16oz* ($12.98 on Amazon or around $15 at the drugstore) to keep your skin hydrated.  I've had my spots for about 7 weeks and they are finally starting to go away.

I feel your pain.  I really hope this helps!

PS: the salicylic acid gel peel helps with acne too which was the reason I got it in the first place.  My daughter's pediatrician told me that asians tend to have dry skin and she suggested the CeraVE moisture cream.  I am half thai and both my sister and I have very dry skin.  CeraVE also makes an AM and PM face moisturizers and great face washes too!  They are a bit on the pricey side for a drugstore product but well worth it.


----------



## Felice (Mar 5, 2012)

Try Egyptian Magic.  It is amazing!!!  It works for all kinds of skin conditions and it is all natural.


----------



## satojoko (Mar 5, 2012)

Lordy, I'd steer clear of all the steroid creams period. Those things are toxic as all get out.

I find that AHA and BHA lotions/creams work really well for this sort of thing, although even that hasn't been enough for me this winter. I ended up getting a 20% salicylic acid from Amazon. They have different strengths of AHA and BHA liquids meant for home peels, of which I fairly recently picked up. They're very potent, which is why I went with just the 20%. I didn't want my face to be coming off in sheets of skin. My face was terrible this winter, very rough and bumpy, and I couldn't get rid of it no matter what I did. I was also having constant breakouts :-( And I am a hell bent exfolaitor. Have been for well over 25 years. Manual exfolaiting also did nothing, and neither did masking, etc. But the 20% salicylic acid I picked up from Amazon got rid of everything! Rough skin, clogged pores, dry patches, over oily patches, breakouts, you name it. Left my skin super smooth, shrunk my pores because it got all of the gunk out of them, left my sin as smooth as a baby's arse. So I tried it on the roughness on my upper arms as well just recently. It was to the point that I've been avoiding wearing anything sleeveless or with too short of sleeves. Same great results. It cost less than $20 and will last me a very long time. Great stuff.


----------



## Jack Carter (May 22, 2019)

You are not alone, from time to time I also get these little dry patches, it is almost like eczema, I have noticed they will stick around for a few months then just disappear.
I wouldn't exfoliate them though, it will irritate, I normally just apply some cream.


----------



## AubreeReynolds (Mar 26, 2020)

What deficiency causes white patches on the skin?


----------

